# jobs for SAP in Western Australia



## priyav21 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi everybody, my husband who is SAP consultant , SD module recently got visa 475 WA. Does anybody have idea where he can find suitable job and which will be the most suitable place to stay in regional WA? Does it help in contact any agents for job hunting?


----------

